
Architecting petabyte-scale analytics by scaling out Postgres with Citus - craigkerstiens
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Azure-Database-for-PostgreSQL/Architecting-petabyte-scale-analytics-by-scaling-out-Postgres-on/ba-p/969685
======
jammygit
> The Windows team measures the quality of new software builds by scrutinizing
> 20,000 diagnostic metrics based on data flowing in from 800 million Windows
> devices

One of my personal metrics for the quality of the software I use is that it
doesn’t send 20,000 metrics back to anybody.

Manjaro and Ubuntu have been good for everything but gaming

